# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  The Continuation of Dreams

## Inverting_world_lines

Do you ever have a dream one night and then continue it at some point later on? Not necessarily a reccuring dream where the same thing happens over and over, but a dream that continues from where the last one left off.

----------


## Manifold_Time

This often happens to me when I wake up in the middle of the night and then go back to sleeping thinking about the dream I just had.

----------


## juroara

this happens to me if I think about the dream right after waking up - and if I fall asleep shortly after. I dont think I can reenter it hours later..I would have forgotten too many details

Sometimes I'm so sleepy when Im thinking about the dream, I've already fallen asleep.   ::D:  So when I go back into the dream I trace my footsteps to really remember what happened. Its kinda like exploring a movie set. But when I explore the old dream, I never continue where it left - I sorta restart it and do things differently

----------


## Burns

I re-enter dreams a lot, especially if I get to sleep in in the morning. I'll wake up from a dream, fall back asleep, and pick up right where I left off.

What's really cool is when I've continued a dream the next night - which I think is less common. This has only happened a handful of times, but I'm always so amazed that it happens at all.

----------


## dreamer3

i think what he means is do you ever have continuing dreams that continue form night to night, not right after waking up.

one of my friends had like.... 8 dream "episodes". hes had about 3 different dream "shows" i guess you could say. it makes for some really interesting dream telling!

----------


## Inverting_world_lines

> _Originally posted by dreamer3_
> *i think what he means is do you ever have continuing dreams that continue form night to night, not right after waking up.
> *



Well not necessarily.  I would count dreams that continue in the night, though they aren't as interesting as a dream that continues after one or more nights.  As Burns said, those are much more uncommon.

----------

